# Good .22 for practice



## infantryian (26 Feb 2012)

I am looking for more range time than I get, but have just gotten my PAL so I have no experience on various rifles or brands. My wife is a little gun shy and she was hesitant about me getting a .22, I don't think I would be able to convince her to let me get anything larger. 

There were a few .22 rimfires that I was looking at. I can spend at most $300
One caught my eye that may help me out.  A dressed up .22lr semi-auto that has a decent LCF. 
http://www.cabelas.ca/index.cfm?pageID=71&&section=1187&section2=1725&section3=1738&ID=27292

I really need to improve my accuracy and I am wondering, would this rifle at all be useful (I'm thinking pistol grip to help transfer skills to the C7) or would I be better off getting a basic .22 that isn't as over the top?

Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Jed (26 Feb 2012)

Well that .22 certainly has the cool look. You can't go wrong with a Ruger 10-22. Probably can get a lot of after market stuff if you want to fancy it up a bit.


----------



## ballz (26 Feb 2012)

One thing you may want to consider with that particular rifle is that when some bureaucrat in Ottawa sees that it exists, he's going to make it a restricted-class firearm because it looks like an AR-15.


----------



## DexOlesa (26 Feb 2012)

I second the Ruger 10-22


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Feb 2012)

If you go plinking anywhere but a proper range or take it small game hunting, where someone can see you, expect to spend a whole lot of time explaining yourself to cops.

Stick with the 10-22. It's a proven gun and the amount of aftermarket options will make your head spin.


----------



## Robert0288 (27 Feb 2012)

The 10-22 is litterally the barbie doll of .22LR rifles, There are so many after market pieces that you can pretty much make it look the way you want.  Also take a look at the sr-22, and the Remmington 597 VTR.


----------



## my72jeep (27 Feb 2012)

I got niner domestic a 10-22 put a red dot on it the thing shoots a 1/2 group at 100ft from a standing position.


----------



## SeaDog (27 Feb 2012)

The Mossberg that the OP linked to is actually quite a reliable firearm as well.  When you open up the molded plastic shell it's actually just a Model 702 Plinkster action and barrell pinned inside.  As most probably know, the 702 has been around for years and is a mainstay of the rimfire scene.  I've put a few thousand rounds through mine.  Great fun - a reliable and accurate little .22lr.  You absolutely can't go wrong if you go the 10/22 route, however, even if it is marginally more expensive.


----------



## chrisf (27 Feb 2012)

On the subject of what not to buy, I've got a Savage Model 64... I've had nothing but problems with the thing since I've bought it.

If price is an issue, have a look around, .22lr rifles are very very common, shouldn't be difficult to find one used for a reasonable price.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Feb 2012)

Get the 10/22, after you get good with shooting it, you can dress it up to look like just about anything.

Now if you want a 10/22 that can shoot out to 200m accuratly, go for this Dlask model, it's a great deal
https://www.dlaskarms.com//product_info.php?cPath=60&products_id=338&osCsid=484da183cd686ff446bfbd28444c110e

This is my Dlask 10/22 with a VQ trigger






Here is my Daughter's




By the way your wife will love shooting the 10/22, fun, cheap and no kick.


----------



## Lerch (27 Feb 2012)

I'll vouch for the Ruger 10-22, first rifle I ever fired, I think I was 10 at the time. It let me get to know the actions and handling without worry of recoil.


----------



## NavyShooter (27 Feb 2012)

10-22.

Hands down.  Lots of accessories, lots of 'upgrades' plus the classic hunting rifle look never goes out of style.

And if you get bored of that, you can do this with it:


----------



## infantryian (27 Feb 2012)

Those pictures certainly do look cool. I don't see how it could be legal to have it automatic (I'm assuming). 

Good to know that the 10-22 was pretty much unanimously recommended. 

The one thing that I was wondering is about the grip. Does the grip make much of a difference in practice, or are marksmanship skills pretty much universal? (Pistol grip of the mossberg, vs hunting rifle grip of the 10-22)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Feb 2012)

Sapperian said:
			
		

> Those pictures certainly do look cool. I don't see how it could be legal to have it automatic (I'm assuming).
> 
> Good to know that the 10-22 was pretty much unanimously recommended.
> 
> The one thing that I was wondering is about the grip. Does the grip make much of a difference in practice, or are marksmanship skills pretty much universal? (Pistol grip of the mossberg, vs hunting rifle grip of the 10-22)



The Principles of Marksmanship remain mostly constant, no matter what firearm is used.


----------



## GAP (27 Feb 2012)

sight picture is the same for them all.....


----------



## BernDawg (28 Feb 2012)

OK back on topic...

If you want a reliable .22 and  one that will allow for some simalarity in the drills for the C-7 then check this one out.

http://ca.wholesalesports.com/storefront/firearms/rimfire-rifles/telescopic-sr-22r/prod287391.html

I've seen them for less elswhere so shop around but you get the Ruger reliability in an AR type package. I don't own one myself but I've handled and fired them before. I do own a 10/22 and it's had THOUSANDS of rounds through it since 1976 when my Dad bought it for me new.


----------



## Stoker (28 Feb 2012)

Suggest this topic be split off so we can post our gun porn.


----------

